# Opening Day Success



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

The wife and I connected on a double this am. We both took jakes







Hope everyone has a great season.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job on the double. My son and I were out this morning, but we only saw a couple hens. We didn't hear any gobbles. He's on vacation this week so we'll be hitting it every morning.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you! WTG!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats awesome! Good job!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Your lucky she took you along!! (LOL) GREAT JOB!


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah she lets me tag along every now and then. We never even seen the two we took I was working another jake off to our right about 150yds away. When he stopped coming I decided to hit the call again the 2 we took gobbled 20 yard to the left of the blind and were running in. Had no clue they were there. They ran right to the hen decoy we had out I asked if she had a shot and we both shot on the 1 2 3 count and they both dropped on the spot. It was a great day beside the rain and gale force winds.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job on that double !!


----------

